
Ask HN: Development at a Porn Company - GonzoHacker
I was approached by a recruiter looking for a software developer for one of the major paid porn websites. I&#x27;m currently looking for a new job, and I don&#x27;t really have any reasons against working for a porn company, but I am finding it hard to find any good information on what to expect working at a company like this. Does anyone on HN have any experience working in the industry have any insight&#x2F;advice?
======
venomsnake
I have dipped my toe in this industry. At the end of the day it is just a job
and you get desensitized towards any content you see.

------
mailslot
I've worked in the industry. It's like any other job. Not as crazy as you'd
think.

~~~
GonzoHacker
From what I gather, it sounds pretty much like any other semi-corporate job.
The thing that has me a little sketched out is the whole front company thing.

~~~
mailslot
They often do that for employees that have friends or family whom may be
deeply opposed. Also, some adult companies have rather conventional aspects to
their business that they may not want to associate with their adult identity.
Also, consider PornHub's parent company. They own much more than one brand.

